# Willie and Sparky........



## TinyMiteVillage (Feb 19, 2007)

Saturday me and my husband met with Willie and Sparky's new adoptive parents in Murphy NC. They were the sweetest people. And they were so excited to get the boys. They will be spoiled and pampered. Here are a few pics...........it was starting to snow when we met them........


----------



## Gini (Feb 19, 2007)

Boy, Sandy's smile says it all!!!! Happy new owners and very lucky little ones!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Susan for taking them to Sandy!


----------



## lvponies (Feb 19, 2007)

It looks like they have found a wonderful home and are loved already!!!



:


----------



## Mona (Feb 19, 2007)

:aktion033: AWWWW, now THERE'S A HAPPY GROUP!!! :bgrin


----------

